# Castration age



## Southdown (Apr 7, 2012)

When does everyone else castrate (elastrator band method)?  I am going to wait longer this year.  Last year, we banded one at 13 days and it didn't work.  Lesson learned for me I guess.  But I am still wondering what age would be appropriate.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 7, 2012)

I do it at about 8 weeks. Make certain they've descended and then make sure they're both within the scrotum when you band .


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

As long as both testicles are descended I don't think age really matters. We castrated a bottle ram that was being sent to a new home at 2 days old but if we were to do ours, which we do not as any rams not sold here get eaten in the Fall & St. Croix do not have taint  I would probably do it at weaning. (80-90 days old)

Getting both testicles is really the key as I know in the past when we have purchased bottle rams & they were banded really early sometimes they did miss a testicle!

Liz


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 16, 2012)

We do all ours at 3-7 days old!
 So far we have had absolutly no problems with it not working or infections!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Normally we do the first week. I did castrate my wether at exactly 3 weeks old because that's when his testes dropped...and it was way too hard with him to do it any earlier.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 16, 2012)

When he was 13 days last year, nothing was descended naturally at that point.  We had to "pull" them down.  Maybe babydolls mature slower?  I'm not sure.  I will check my male babydoll that is going to be 3 weeks this Thursday.  If I don't feel anything naturally descended, I am going to wait.  Maybe I should have my vet come out and show me how to do it.  He told me to do it at 3 days of age, but I don't understand how this is possible.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

> Maybe babydolls mature slower?


Like with all animals, different breeds do mature at different rates so you could be right there. I don't know anything about babydolls.

I guess you can just keep checking every week until the time when they have dropped 

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 17, 2012)

If I band, I don't usually do it before 8 weeks.  If we're cutting, I do it around 10 days.  You may have had to pull them down because they tend to suck them back up when they sense immediate danger.


----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2012)

My Babydolls were dropped at 2wks for sure, but I'm not wanting to do everything at once. Plus, I'm not sure what will sell as what or when. I think to have an actual # of days is a bit silly, I'm sure lots of things could slow or sidetrack things down a few days.


----------

